# Tipp für Langkawi (Malaysia) gesucht



## Chris- (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch einen Tipp
für einen Angelausflug auf Langkawi?
Bin heute angekommen und Ernte beim
Nachfragen immer ein freundliches "keine 
Ahnung".

Bis auf Spear-fishing würde ich alles
andere ausprobieren.

LG
Chris


----------



## chef (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tipp für Langkawi (Malaysia) gesucht*

Auf Koh Lipe, ca 1,5 Std entfernt gibts gute Angelausflüge.
Guck mal in meinen Süd Thailanbericht hier, alle Infos drin!
Thailand 2/2012: Baracuda, Jack-, Sail, Thunfisch
Viel Spass!


----------



## Chris- (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tipp für Langkawi (Malaysia) gesucht*

Hallo Chef,

werde ich machen - danke.

Hatte gehofft hier mal auf einen richtigen Kämpfer angeln
zu können, bester freshwater Fisch hier ist da der Toman.
Bei uns unter Schlangenkopf oder Channa (micropeltes) bekannt.
Leider kennt den wohl jeder aber das war es auch schon...

Egal, werde dann mal was salziges testen.

LG
Chris


----------

